# Pricing question



## foxtail (Apr 7, 2011)

I am doing a rhinestone shirt. Using 275 stones in the design (crystal) on a Anvil Ladies Tee. My cost is material is approx 10.00. What is the standard markup? Should I charge $20.00 $25.00?
Thanks


----------



## foxtail (Apr 7, 2011)

This is my very first one.... so go easy on me.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

That incl. the shirt or just the stones?
I'd at least double your costs and then add for your labor, 25$ sounds cheap to me unless you have less than 20 min in labor


----------



## foxtail (Apr 7, 2011)

superD70 said:


> That incl. the shirt or just the stones?
> I'd at least double your costs and then add for your labor, 25$ sounds cheap to me unless you have less than 20 min in labor


That includes shirt but no labor yet. I have to cut the design , weed it and heat press. Like I said this is my very first one/sale so all input helps. 
How mush do you us usally account for labor?


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

here is what formula I found that works and it was posted by another writer and seems to work for me. (your material cost X (labor+mark Up). so to give you an idea as to how this works. your telling us it costs 10 for the material (shirt and stones?) so lets say it takes oh an hr. so thats 1 and you want to mark it up oh 65%) so here is the formula with all your numbers

10x1.65 I came up with $16.50 now I know that is low number to what you have said but its up to you what ever you want to charge the person.

Usually with 1 shirt we will end up charging alot more then oh lets say 12,24 etc. 

I think 20-25 sounds about reasonable since its only 1 but lets say that person comes back and say's you know what I have an order for lets say 12 are you willing to drop the price abit since they are ordering more or do you feel that should be the price per shirt no matter what. that is something you should consider down the line also.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I charge a minimum of 35.00 for a 1 off heat press vinyl shirt....


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, but keep in mind that this is her first shirt. This is a good and inexpensive way to advertise. In the beginning, I didn't charge for my design time because I chalked it up to experience. It took me WAY longer to create a design back then than it does now. 

I think $20 each is a good price to start off with. Customers are pleased with the price and go blabbing to their friends. Be sure to include a nice stack of your business cards with the bag so your customers can hand them out. That may seem presumptuous but more often than not, my customers have called or emailed that they wish I had included a bunch of cards because it would have been easier than whatever method they used to give out my number.

As you build up your client base and word spreads that you're doing rhinestone apparel, you can start charging for your design time with small orders.

By the way, your design looks great!!!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you sell too cheap out of the starting gate it is very to raise prices later...Folks may be talking about how good it was but they will also be talking about how cheap it was....Good luck!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

royster13 said:


> If you sell too cheap out of the starting gate it is very to raise prices later...Folks may be talking about how good it was but they will also be talking about how cheap it was....Good luck!



I think you meant to say that it's hard to raise the prices later, right?
That wasn't my experience.
I would tell my friends and customers that I was giving them a VERY special price and that I would normally charge a lot more.

Then later as I gained customers and I wasn't sitting around waiting for business, I started lifting that "special" price. Not one person ever complained.

I've had people complain about the prices but I think they were expecting something like $15 for a 3 color design or something ridiculous like that. But I've never had anyone complain that my prices have gone up. They were just grateful for the low prices in the beginning.


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

I will chime in here - I have had a rule of thumb for many years having learned from my father who did custom woodworking and other custom work. He always sat down to do quotes and added the cost for his supplies, then multiplied X3 to get his price. Now from time to time he would do a 15% discount, or such - but to get his "Suggested retail price", that's the formula he would do. I say quote 'em high, then do sales or discounts for referrals.

I do agree with DivineBling about it being your first design; you will want to hand out many freebies and get them versed in how much your design would be. "Depending on the tshirt you want to use, the design is between $X and $Y". I'm going to have my stuff on as many people as I can 

PS, This is "what works in my area" - I'm not interested in debating my pricing, just trying to give another opinion.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I think I am better off giving stuff away free, versus selling it cheap......


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

royster13 said:


> I think I am better off giving stuff away free, versus selling it cheap......


At first, yes. Once you get hot n' heavy in it, you will learn what you can charge and get away with. Also, look around in your area and see what things like this are going for....


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah but devine like I said are you going to tell me that if you charge me 25 for it and I come back with oh lets say a 12-24 shirt order am I going to have to pay that amount or a smaller amount which would be reasonable since it's not like I'm giving you just 1 like we did for a guy. 

we charged him $100 for just 1 sweatshirt. 1 color . now what we told him was that since we only did 1 shirt but we told him if you order like he did 6 shirts we came down in price. we charged him under 10 but he hasn't complained but alot of customers like I'm doing right now 114 shirts for a local person alot of outside printers are willing to do a 2 color shirt for x dollars well you either cut your costs abit which we did or you lose it and guess what now you need to find somebody to fill that 114 shirt void. that is why I said this is something that she needs to think about down the line not today. tomarrow or next week but like I said 1 shirt compared to 12 or more shirts you need to be reasonable with your prices.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I just had an order for 20 shirts and 20 pairs of sweatpants. All 40 had the exact same design. 
I charged $30 each for the shirts and $35 each for the pants. 

I had an organization order the same shirt from me in 4 different quantities ranging from 75 to 150. I charged them $27 each no matter the quantity. 

For a one off, I do charge more because of the design time and template material. But after I have the template cut, it takes me about the same amount of time to make the shirts from start to finish. 

So $25 is about the lowest I would charge. But when I started out, I charged more like $20 or even gave several shirts away for advertising.


----------



## wtjacj (Jul 5, 2010)

1 shirt I would charge between $40.00 and $50.00 you can always discount for quanaties.
Always add in labor and design time.
Good Luck


----------

